# Philips D2S vs Philips DL35/745 - what is the difference?



## LightForce (Mar 8, 2007)

While I've been searching for automotive Philips D2S HID lamp specs I found this:

http://images.mercateo.com/pdf/SIL/10200302934041.pdf

This lamp is rated at 3600lm @ 35W, 4500K CCT and has a longer lifespan in Tc rating (5000 h)

There is "standard" Philips D2S HID lamp specs for comparison:

http://www.nuconverter.de/assets/pbd2s.pdf


As we know, it has a 3200 lm @ 35W, 4100K and Tc life of 3000 hrs.

Could anyone briefly explain me what is the difference among this two lamps?

Cheers,
Damian


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 8, 2007)

Apart from what you've already said I don't really know and would be interested in the answer myself.

A rundown of various different bulbs from Philips and what I DO know:

-Philips 85112: Standard D2S, everyone knows about this.

-MPXL-DL50 "fat man" (now discontinued): "Beefier" D2S with a much larger arc chamber which can withstand much higher wattages than the standard D2S. Rated at 50W, but according to XeRay it was actually originally designed for 75W. Standard D2S bulbs can run at 75W, but lifetime will be very short.

Now for the bulbs which I don't understand:

-MPXL-DL35: "Little brother" of the DL50, but looks the same as a standard D2S (small arc chamber) so it can't withstand the high wattages of the DL50. How it differs from a standard D2S I'm not really sure. It's rated at slightly more lumens, but I don't know if the lamp is just a re-badged 85122 or if it is a different design. I don't know what its purpose is.

-New MPXL-DL50 "little boy": Replacement for the discontinued DL50 "fat-man". Same deal as the DL35. Uses the smaller arc chamber so it can't withstand wattages as high as the original. Looks the same as the standard 85122. How it differs from the DL35 (and subsequently the 85122) I'm not sure. Again I don't know what its purpose is.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 8, 2007)

It costs 2 to 3 times what a standard D2S Philips costs. It also is not DOT stamped. Not legal to use in automotive Headlights in USA. Its purpose is for industrial applications where a P32d base is required or preferred.


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 8, 2007)

I wonder if that lamp can take more overdrive than the standard automotive lamps? Also lightforce, is that light in your sig real? Got any info on it?


----------



## LightForce (Mar 9, 2007)

lasercrazy said:


> I wonder if that lamp can take more overdrive than the standard automotive lamps? Also lightforce, is that light in your sig real? Got any info on it?



It's only visualization by now, but shows how exactly my upcoming project will be. It will be regulated, 27 - 45W Mag HID conversion with custom made, advanced electronics to power a D2S lamp, with smallest size ever made on this power level.:rock: Working on Li-Ion battery, this light will kick the most powerful incans, offering 8 - 12 times more runtime, more lifespan, more throw and more utility. It won't be a small thing indeed 

I'm in early prototypying stage and I also have a resarch work on college now soooo we must be patient..:thumbsdow I promise that I'll be posting many info of proggression of making this monster, if my poor language skills allow it. 

I would like to ask more advanced CPF users for a bit of help on my project, when I'll meet some troubles with it. I really want to finish it. 

And I want to thank you for your help and patience to me for now. thanks CPF! You're great guys!:goodjob:

Cheers,
Damian


----------

